
Ask HN: Which tools are the best for stress load testing of a web application? - aseed
I&#x27;m looking for tools which they are able to do heavy stress testing for a web application. Tools which they are able to do in browser testing (like Selenium) or a framework(Python preferred) to write the tests and record the GET&#x2F;POST requests and the load of the JS&#x2F;CSS files. Any suggestions will be appreciated.
======
thenomad
Gatling is my preference.

[http://gatling.io/](http://gatling.io/)

It's the successor to JMeter, self-hosted on a server (or multiple servers),
and provides a lot of useful features. Some very nice reporting, full
useragent control, path of access if you want (visit /index then /post then
POST a comment then reload /index then...), and lots of other stuff.

It's a bit of a pain to learn to script, but it's also much cheaper if you're
testing frequently than the various SAAS solutions.

~~~
aseed
Thank you very much. I will look at it.

------
ohashi
I've used [http://loadstorm.com](http://loadstorm.com) in the past, let's you
automate and test emulating real browser requests

~~~
aseed
Thanks a lot.

------
NetStrikeForce
Be careful when running your tests from a single source as some people are
advising. Some security measures might kick in when seeing too much traffic
(pps, cps, ...) from a single source, so you might get throttled and think
there's something wrong with your server.

That's the main reason why a SaaS offering might be a good idea here.

~~~
aseed
Thanks for your advice.

------
SkyRocknRoll
Locust.io written in python uses gevent. After locust no looking back.

~~~
aseed
I heard about Locust.io. I will look at it. Thanks a lot.

------
seeing
Try siege for stress testing.

~~~
aseed
Thanks a lot. For any in browser testing, do you have any suggestions?

------
echolima
Have you tried Apache JMeter?

~~~
aseed
Yes, I have tried it. It was a bit complex to build some tests and I stared
searching for something else, close to it. I prefer to find a framework to
code the loading tests and if possible to do in browser testing like the
Selenium. If you don't know suck a framework what other suggestions do you
have? Thanks a lot.

~~~
curious_user
Have a look at [http://gettaurus.org/](http://gettaurus.org/), its wonderful.

~~~
aseed
Thanks a lot. I will look at it.

------
indio-jr
HTTPWatch + Watir.

~~~
aseed
Thanks a lot. I will look at them also.

